# Tecumseh carb leaking through a hole!??



## The Poacher

I've got a Toro 524 snowblower with a Tecumseh carburator. It leaks, and not only a bit but there is a minute hole in the carb that shoots a fine spray of gas, see attached Youtube movie. Tecumseh carb leak - YouTube

I removed the carb and whoo and behold, what did I find? A small hole!??
Can this be by design? Can such a hole appear from nowhere?

Please help out!

Here are some close up pics of the carb with the hole, last pic has the hole marked with yellow: Snapfishela: Registrering

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

Looking at the condition of the carb, it appears to have a lot of corrosion.
That is probably what has happened.

You want to find a replacement carb for it. You can try repairing it with something like JB Weld Quik Set epoxy. If you do, it has to be clean enough littery clean enough to eat off it.

BG


----------



## The Poacher

Hmmm... I'll eat just about anything so that should not be a problem 

I'll get on it with a Dremel and make sure I remove all grease and dirt. Then I plug the hole with epoxy and maybe try to ram a needle point in there first. 
Very strange how a hole like that can appear...

More comments and ideas are welcome...


----------



## Basementgeek

Got to be a hole that corrosion ate in it. If it were a factory hole the fuel would be shooting straight out.

BG


----------



## The Poacher

Well, as the investigation continued I made another discovery. The "float" was punctured. From the look of it the previous owner probably took the carb apart and then tried to screw it together with the needle out of position. The force of the screw must have caused the rear end of the needle to rupture the float. With a gas filled float the petrol would be flowing freely into the carb not being stopped as the bowl filled up.
Now could that small hole be a security thing keeping gas from flowing into the engine in a case where something goes wrong in the carb?
If I manage to solder the hole shut and the float begins to float again... well maybe all will be good again...

BTW I just purchased the Toro, so it was NOT me who were the idiot that punctured the float :angry:


----------



## The Poacher

I just managed to repair the HUGE hole in the float. I'd say the hole was a good 3x3 mm (about 5/64 by 5/64 inches). Same size as the square needles back. For me as a novice in soldering I'm pretty pleased with the result, let's see if it keeps the gas out.
I'll put it back and give it a trial run without doing anything about the hole.
The hole does not look like corrosion to me, more like a pin prick. The material around the hole is just not corroded enough to let me believe such damage could be caused by corrosion.


----------



## The Poacher

It works!!!! It works :rofl:
See Tecumseh carb after rep - YouTube
I also updated the link to the pictures with some new ones. Have a peek if you care.

I repaired the float and found out what the hole is. It is "the external atmospheric vent".... and what is that you may ask?

Here is some info from another forum:
_I found this info on a forum,look it over.Thanks for the information on the carb you're using. The 632795 
uses a sealed primer system. Some carbs of this style will actually 
have a hole in the center of the primer which "IS" the atmospheric 
venting hole into the float bowl. It's commonly seen in the field 
where a vented primer is required, and the tech or customer/owner 
has replaced it with a sealed primer. THEN....of course, no venting 
of the float bowl....flooding results. As you look into the mouth of 
your carburetor you should see 2 holes...one a 8 o'clock, and one 
at 6 o'clock. One is the primer passage, and the other is the vent 
into the float bowl. Some Tec carbs have a red plastic tube stuck 
into this passage that extends up into the air cleaner housing. The 
6 o'clock hole is usually where the prime of fuel appears, the other 
is the vent into the bowl. Stopping up EITHER HOLE is, of course, 
a....NO NO, and the carb will not function without these passages 
being free & clear of obstruction. It's pretty RARE to see the vent 
or primer passage stopped up, BUT....it CAN HAPPEN, but not usually 
WITHOUT HUMAN ASSISTANCE. 

I'll get the forum name.
_Vince O. : Small Engine Technical Forum :: View topic - Tecumseh TVS 100 carb problem


Read more: I have a snowblower with a Tecumseh 10 hp engine. The engine - JustAnswer I have a snowblower with a Tecumseh 10 hp engine. The engine - JustAnswer
​


----------



## Basementgeek

What through me off base was the angle the gas was coming out. Straight out I would guess the vent and as well as a bad neddle and seat.

Glad you got it sorted out.

BG


----------

